# essere portato per



## Angel.Aura

How would you translate the adjective _versato _or _portato_ into English?
Ex: E' un ragazzo davvero portato per il calcio
or : Lei è proprio versata per il piano
Thank you


----------



## giovannino

"Have a natural bent for..." is similar in meaning but I don't know whether it could be used in your examples.

PS Or maybe "that boy has a natural talent for football"


----------



## TimLA

I agree with Giovannino that "a bent for" or "natural talent".
Those are probably the most efficient.
Other ways might include:

He was born to play soccer.
When it comes to soccer, he's a natural.
He has soccer in his blood.


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

I concur with Tim; however, there's no reason to leave out "davvero."  

He was really born to play soccer.
He's really a natural.
He really has it in his blood.  

E' un poco pocorillo colloquiale, ma esprime il sentimento dell'orginale un po' più vicinamente.  Per un po' più formalità, si può sempre sostituire "truly."

She is truly a natural at the piano.


----------



## marcio3000

Nel vocabolario di WR c'è scritto che "essere portato" si dice "to have a genius for", forse non e' molto usato?


----------



## TimLA

Suona un po' BE, è meno usato in AE.


----------



## marcio3000

Si può dire "He's really natural with soccer" ?


----------



## Millefoglie

and what about _gifted_?
 "he is a gifted football player" ...does it sound odd?

P.S.: I've never heard the expression "versata per qcs" in my whole life !


----------



## TimLA

Millefoglie said:


> and what about _gifted_?
> "he is a gifted football player" ...does it sound odd?
> 
> P.S.: I've never heard the expression "versata per qcs" in my whole life !


 
Sounds perfect!


----------



## d baby

*C*ome si traduce in inglese:
<io non sono portato per le lingue (o per imparare le lingue)>

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## d baby

I am not feel for languages... potrebbe andare?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'm not strong on languages.


----------



## Tristano

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'm not strong on languages.



Oppure:

I don't have a feel for languages.

Tristano




d baby said:


> I (am not ) don't have a feel for languages... potrebbe andare?


----------



## d baby

*G*razie!
dbaby


----------



## pescara

Oppure: I don't have an aptitude for languages.  

Ciao.


----------



## Waterfall123

Tristano said:


> Oppure:
> 
> I don't have a feel for languages.
> 
> Tristano


 
Tristano, is it also right to say "languages are not my strong point"? Would you use it in spoken language?


----------



## Dammivolume

I would say:

I'm not very good at languages.

or

Languages are not my thing.


----------



## fitter.happier

Si può usare anche la parola "forte", allo stesso modo di come la si usa in italiano 

Foreign languages are not my _forte_.


----------



## Tristano

fitter.happier said:


> Si può usare anche la parola "forte", allo stesso modo di come la si usa in italiano
> 
> Foreign languages are not my _forte_.



Giusto... 

si può dire anche:

"I don't have a flair for languages."

Tristano


----------



## Dammivolume

All those are good too 

Invece io SI che sono portato per le lingue!


----------



## Saoul

Se si vuole indicare di essere portati per qualcosa si può anche dire "I'm a natural for (whatever you think you are a natural for)".

Non l'ho mai sentito usare al negativo, ma magari non mi è mai capitato ed invece si usa. 

Natives?


----------



## Murphy

Saoul said:


> Se si vuole indicare di essere portati per qualcosa si può anche dire "I'm a natural for (whatever you think you are a natural for)".
> 
> Non l'ho mai sentito usare al negativo, ma magari non mi è mai capitato ed invece si usa.
> 
> Natives?


Lo userei con un po' di ironia:

I'm not exactly a natural when it comes to learning languages


----------



## Saoul

Murphy said:


> Lo userei con un po' di ironia:
> 
> I'm not exactly a natural when it comes to learning languages



Thanks Murphy!


----------



## london calling

Hello!

Plus:

_I haven't got a head for maths/physics/languages_...whatever!


----------



## d baby

wow! sto annotando tutto 
Grazie ancora


----------



## Tristano

Waterfall123 said:


> Tristano, is it also right to say "languages are not my strong point"? Would you use it in spoken language?



Sì, certo. Direi anche:

"Languages are not my strong suit."
"Languages are not my greatest strength."
"Languages are not my area of expertise."

Tristano


----------



## fox71

And the English probably would say: "Languages are not my cup of tea"!


----------



## london calling

fox71 said:


> And the English would  probably say: "Languages are not my cup of tea"!


 
True , but it does have a slightly different meaning: it means they don't like languages...

By the way, I don't drink tea! I've decided to coin a phrase for us coffee-addicts: It's not my cup of coffee! (Or "cuppa" coffee or tea!)


----------



## fox71

Grazie per la correzione London, comunque io c'ho sempre la scusa che scrivo di notte e che quindi sono stanco...


----------



## rafanadal

Murphy said:


> Lo userei con un po' di ironia:
> 
> I'm not exactly a natural when it comes to learning languages


 
How could we turn this sentence into the plural form?
"They are not a natural when it comes to..." 
Does it sound correct?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"I'm not cut out for languages" (= tagliato...)
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

I'm not cut out for languages
GS


----------



## Leo57

rafanadal said:


> How could we turn this sentence into the plural form?
> "They are not naturals when it comes to..."
> Does it sound correct?



Ciao
Leo


----------



## SignorSpaghetti

Ho della difficoltà con questa frase. Viene dopo la scrittore si lamenta di imparare le lingue.

  "Come si è capito non sono portata per le lingue."
  Credo che forse significa: 
    "It's to be understood that I'm not carried away by languages" or
"It's to be understood that I'm not mad about by languages"


----------



## Necsus

Hi, SS. No, in that case the meaning of _portato _is _inclined_, I'd say.


----------



## SignorSpaghetti

Thanks for the reply Necsus
So that would translate:
"...I'm not inclined to languages"
not sure what that means


----------



## Necsus

Some example sentences from Hazon (portato):
*2* (_predisposto_, _inclinato_) given, inclined, disposed: _non sono molto - per la matematica_, I'm not very mathematically inclined; _è molto - per le lingue straniere_, he has a flair for foreign languages; _non ci sono -_, I have no talent for it.

But maybe there is a better way to express it...


----------



## SignorSpaghetti

OK, I get it now
Many thanks


----------

